# JC Higgins ID



## Pure Bikes (Aug 23, 2009)

Got this JC Higgins cruiser yesterday and was trying to figure out a date on it. I saw a 47 that looked similar but I have also seen some dated much later and that look about the same. Model number 502, Serial number is 127345.  Seems to be all original except for the 24" front wheel. The JC Higgins coaster brake seems to be in good condition but it doesn't have a date code on it and it is missing the headbadge. Any help would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2009)

"MOD 502" is something that's on almost all JCH's, it basically means made for Sears. There _should _be a 4 digit number before the serial #. That's the catalog#, and that can narrow it down pretty close.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 26, 2009)

*serial number*

Here is the pics of the serial number. I am not sure what 4 digit code you are talking about. Thanks


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like the catalog number is 45410 or 45470. Somewhere between 40 and 58. Big black area in my catalog pics. Kenny.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 27, 2009)

*serial number*

Yeah the last numbers are 4541.0. I guess that is a catalog number. Are these catalogs online or are they just in print?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2009)

The spring/summer 1954 page lists "Our Lowest Priced Full size 26 inch Bicycle", girl's two tone blue, troxel saddle, and Crusader tires-model 6 HM 4541! And, in the 55 s/s, a similar bike #6 K M4541W. Both look to be skiptooth drive. I think your red tank is off a different deluxe bike. 4541.0 could be a slightly later version, I don't see it on the 56 pages, but also there was a strike at the Murray plant, and Sears imported bikes built by Stelber from Holland for most of the year, if I remember correctly. So 56 was a weird year. As far as I know, these pages are only reprinted in the book, it'd be nice to have color originals online!


----------

